# What doser do you have?



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi,
I've, in the past, been able to keep up with water changes but I know my tank will suffer if I rely on finding time to do a small water change. I really am excited to grow sps in my tank and want to keep a doser in a couple of months when I find out what my tank needs.

Any preference? I was looking to get an apex to hook up to my apex controller...what do you think?

sarah


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Why do you want to get a doser? What size of a system are you planning on using it on?

I'm curious what size of system people think its worthwhile to automate dosing of just a few elements. While your doser may take care of calcium, alk, mg, what about the other supplements you are adding? If you're already manually adding the other supplements, then you aren't really saving much effort. If a doser is used for consistency of water parameters through steady dosing, I can see it being much more valuable tool in a big system than in a tank that would be receiving just a few ml of a supplement a week.

I don't do water changes on my tanks, nor do I use a doser. If you are planning on cutting the water changes it's important that you replenish all the nutrients that come along with the fresh salt, which is more than just those three elements. I have been dosing the exact same cocktail of supplements every week now that I know what will keep my levels stable. My SPS grow quite fast and have great coloration and polyp extension.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm using the GHL doser 2 right now and love this thing. The wireless control makes everything a breeze and adjusting so simple. No pressing buttons on a tiny screen to make adjustments I can pull out my phone or tablet and do a quick change no problem. Plus the fact it comes with Stepper motors makes it extremely precise.
Since installing the doser I've been able to do water changes less frequently because the dosing is keeping everything much more stable. 
My tank is only a 50 gallon with about 50-60 pieces of SPS from frags to colonies and the manual dosing was getting to be too much, having the doses spread out consistently throughout the day just makes so much more sense than manual dosing that I would never go back.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

goobafish said:


> Why do you want to get a doser? What size of a system are you planning on using it on?
> 
> I'm curious what size of system people think its worthwhile to automate dosing of just a few elements. While your doser may take care of calcium, alk, mg, what about the other supplements you are adding? If you're already manually adding the other supplements, then you aren't really saving much effort. If a doser is used for consistency of water parameters through steady dosing, I can see it being much more valuable tool in a big system than in a tank that would be receiving just a few ml of a supplement a week.
> 
> I don't do water changes on my tanks, nor do I use a doser. If you are planning on cutting the water changes it's important that you replenish all the nutrients that come along with the fresh salt, which is more than just those three elements. I have been dosing the exact same cocktail of supplements every week now that I know what will keep my levels stable. My SPS grow quite fast and have great coloration and polyp extension.


When you have a system that is fairly dense with coral and the 10% water changes per week is not enough to keep up with demand, its time for either a calcium reactor or dosing pump to replenish the big 3 (calcium, alkalinity, magnesium).

All other elements are replenished by the 10% water change per week.

Water changes are essential. You could probably run a softie tank or even an LPS tank for years without water changes but eventually, those elements all get used up with coral growth and they will slowly die off.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I have been using the GHL old generation standalone for about 5 years now. Touch wood, no issue so far.

I do water change 
10 gals once a week.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I also use a Stand Alone GHL for a few years very simple to operate and so far no issues and I also do 10 percent weekly water changes...
It might help to keep testing your parameters to know whats being use..


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Jebao Doser. Used for over a year. Cheap alternative. No issues.

I also used a Tom Aqua Lifter for Kalk for autotop off. Sweet ride has been using these for years. Most reliable IMO.


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

I've been using a Jabeo doser for about 6 months now with no issues. Its important to check the lines for clogs. I used to have all my lines in the water at first which was a mistake, they will clog quickly. Keep them out of the water!

Just bought the expansion for the doser, now I have eight pumps!!!! What the heck?! I might start experimenting with trace elements and various foods via a refrigerated wine cooler... this will be interesting.

As for needing a doser, I check all parameters weekly to make sure I understand what is being absorbed by the corals. I didn't need a doser for the first six months as water changes provided replenishments at first, then casual manual dosing easily kept up... then I got lazy...


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, be sure to keep those lines out of the water. 

Also, I find if you are getting clogged lines its probably because of the concentration of the solution you are using. (Aside from the Kalk which I replace the small line every 4-6 weeks.).

Quick tip, dilute the solution with distilled water and have your doser turn on more frequently. I dilute my alk specifically because I found that depending on the product and concentration it would clog the line. Also I found that by diluting the solution and adding a few more doses times to my schedule, it really helped with my lighting schedule and parameter swings.

Just a suggestion 



joel.c said:


> I've been using a Jabeo doser for about 6 months now with no issues. Its important to check the lines for clogs. I used to have all my lines in the water at first which was a mistake, they will clog quickly. Keep them out of the water!
> 
> Just bought the expansion for the doser, now I have eight pumps!!!! What the heck?! I might start experimenting with trace elements and various foods via a refrigerated wine cooler... this will be interesting.
> 
> As for needing a doser, I check all parameters weekly to make sure I understand what is being absorbed by the corals. I didn't need a doser for the first six months as water changes provided replenishments at first, then casual manual dosing easily kept up... then I got lazy...


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

WiseGuyPhil said:


> Yes, be sure to keep those lines out of the water.
> 
> Also, I find if you are getting clogged lines its probably because of the concentration of the solution you are using. (Aside from the Kalk which I replace the small line every 4-6 weeks.).
> 
> ...


Great tip!!!!

We use the Vertex Libra stepper dosers in-store and we dose each element every hour.


----------

